# Unoffical mids results



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

MID ATLANTICS JUNE 2009 

Division Last Name First Name Club Hunter Animal S.Total Field Total 

ADULT FEMALE BAREBOW 
AFBB McMANUS CAY 472 272 744 439 1183 

ADULT FEMALE BOWHUNTER FREESTYLE 
AFBHFS HARRIS MELISSA 484 277 761 485 1246 

ADULT FEMALE FREESTYLE 
AFFS WEINSTEIN SUE 543 286 829 541 1370 
AFFS SNYDER HEIDI 540 285 825 532 1357 
AFFS GALLAGHER DIANE 520 285 805 533 1338 
AFFS MCGOWAN COLLEEN 515 282 797 495 1292 
AFFS PETERSON-MASENGALE GAIL 476 278 754 472 1226 

ADULT MALE BAREBOW 
AMBB NEBORSKY JIM 438 265 703 447 1150 

ADULT MALE BOWHUNTER 
AMBH McMANUS JOE 410 224 634 394 1028 

ADULT MALE BOWHUNTER FREESTYLE 
AMBHFS SETZER MATT 542 285 827 538 1365 
AMBHFS MOSER CHRISTOPHER 537 288 825 520 1345 
AMBHFS SHEAFFER LES 529 279 808 531 1339 
AMBHFS MENGEL NELSON 520 283 803 533 1336 
AMBHFS HARRIS ROGER 522 279 801 527 1328 
AMBHFS SCULL BRUCE 502 283 785 499 1284 

ADULT MALE BOWHUNTER FREESTYLE LIMITED 
AMBHFSL FITHIAN MICHAEL 468 267 735 451 1186 



ADULT MALE FREESTYLE 
CHAMPIONSHIP FLIGHT 
AMFS PAULINO JUSTIN 559 291 850 556 1406 
AMFS JOHNSON CHRIS 556 288 844 557 1401 
AMFS PERO JOHN 555 284 839 546 1385 
AMFS ARLEDGE TRENT 551 287 838 544 1382 
AMFS TOWNSEND BRIAN 550 284 834 540 1374 
AMFS LITTLEFIELD GARY 541 289 830 539 1369 
AMFS BLAINE JOHN 539 285 824 540 1364 
AMFS LOPER BLAKE 539 284 823 538 1361 
AMFS GRIFFIN JOHN 542 283 825 529 1354 

SECOND FLIGHT 
AMFS SUSEN ANDREW 537 285 822 538 1360 
AMFS GERSTNER TOM 531 281 812 533 1345 
AMFS BECHTOLD JR GREG 533 282 815 528 1343 
AMFS MCCAULEY RANDY 536 279 815 527 1342 
AMFS EVERS GLENN 523 284 807 520 1327 
AMFS SODEN ALAN 522 284 806 519 1325 
AMFS JOHNSON RANDY 509 275 784 522 1306 
AMFS KOCSAN MICHAEL 514 285 799 505 1304 
AMFS ALLEN JOE 482 280 762 494 1256 
AMFS DENIGHT III DONALD 521 0 521 DNF 521 
AMFS GANDY DONNIE 0 0 0 438 438 

ADULT MALE FREESTYLE LIMITED 
AMFSL HRYN DAVE 522 281 803 524 1327 

ADULT MALE FREESTYLE LIMITED RECURVE/LONGBOW 
AMFSLREC/LB DODIN ALEX 415 262 677 447 1124 

ADULT MALE TRADITIONAL 
AMTRAD ORLIC MIKE 426 254 680 428 1108 
AMTRAD SNYDER GEORGE 308 222 530 319 849 
AMTRAD WILLIAMS MARK 285 201 486 225 711 

CUB MALE FREESTYLE 
CMFS REYNEN CODY 408 221 629 326 955 

CUB MALE FREESTYLE LIMITED 
CMFSL REYNEN HUNTER 222 120 342 215 557 

PRO - MALE FREESTYLE 
P-MFS HINKELMAN RANDY 554 290 844 556 1400 


PRO - SENIOR MALE FREESTYLE 
P-SMFS COBLENTZ TOM 539 287 826 548 1374 
P-SMFS BRADWAY JC 545 288 833 540 1373 
P-SMFS WEST RON 546 283 829 542 1371 

SENIOR FEMALE BOWHUNTER FREESTYLE 
SFBHFS HABRUKOWICH JEAN 450 253 703 464 1167 

SENIOR FEMALE FREESTYLE 
SFFS WISE EDITH 509 274 783 510 1293 
SFFS MCMURRAY GWEN 496 270 766 503 1269 
SFFS THORSTENSON DJ 469 261 730 481 1211 

SENIOR MALE BAREBOW 
SMBB JACQUES FRED 466 279 745 460 1205 
SMBB VRABEL BILL 462 254 716 441 1157 

SENIOR MALE BOWHUNTER 
SMBH MAHANA MARVIN 455 263 718 450 1168 

SENIOR MALE BOWHUNTER FREESTYLE 
SMBHFS COLLINS MIKE 513 285 798 512 1310 
SMBHFS VICKERS JEFFREY 510 278 788 505 1293 
SMBHFS BOBROWSKI CHARLES 499 276 775 495 1270 
SMBHFS HABRUKOWICH PHIL 478 277 755 494 1249 

SENIOR MALE BOWHUNTER FREESTYLE LIMITED 
SMBHFSL DIDIO TONY 443 246 689 446 1135 



SENIOR MALE FREESTYLE 
CHAMPIONSHIP FLIGHT 
SMFS WISE ROBERT 539 283 822 540 1362 
SMFS LOFTEN BILL 542 283 825 533 1358 
SMFS TOWNSEND DAVID 536 280 816 539 1355 
SMFS TINCHER STEVE 535 282 817 535 1352 
SMFS JOYCE DOUGLAS 534 284 818 530 1348 
SMFS BARRY MICHAEL 530 287 817 523 1340 
SMFS FARREN MIKE 527 283 810 525 1335 

SECOND FLIGHT 
SMFS THORSTENSON PHILIP 523 285 808 531 1339 
SMFS GALLAGHER PATRICK 517 280 797 528 1325 
SMFS MCDAVID TONY 509 284 793 522 1315 
SMFS MCGRATH JAMES 521 285 806 506 1312 
SMFS MCKISHEN ELMER 490 280 770 478 1248 
SMFS WILLIAMS JESSE 476 282 758 477 1235 
SMFS KNOFF EDWARD R. 470 277 747 465 1212 
SMFS FOGARTY DOUGLAS 492 272 764 DNF 764 

SENIOR MALE FREESTYLE LIMITED 
SMFSL GROSSL JOHN 489 265 754 476 1230 

MASTER SENIOR FEMALE FREESTYLE 
MSFFS CLEM VICKI 507 278 785 502 1287 
MSFFS MAZZELLA EVA 391 231 622 229 851 

MASTER SENIOR MALE FREESTYLE 
CHAMPIONSHIP FLIGHT 
MSMFS HIX LARRY 540 288 828 540 1368 
MSMFS FOOTE SONNY 539 286 825 536 1361 
MSMFS BAUERNFEIND JOSEPH 546 277 823 531 1354 
MSMFS ALBRIGHT EDWARD 522 285 807 537 1344 
MSMFS MYERS CHARLIE 524 284 808 522 1330 
SECOND FLIGHT 
MSMFS PARMENTIER STAN 520 287 807 518 1325 
MSMFS MEDINA ERNIE 524 282 806 519 1325 
MSMFS HAVEL LOU 516 279 795 512 1307 
MSMFS BARBERA LEW 505 282 787 513 1300 
MSMFS MAGEE SR WARREN A. 494 276 770 485 1255 

MASTER SENIOR MALE FREESTYLE LIMITED 
MSMFSL WORRILL LARRY 506 268 774 500 1274 


THANKS TO ALL THAT ATTENDED


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update.. :thumb: :cheers:

Great shootin to all.. :usa2:


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks like Justin from MD wasn't playin'! Congrats to him for some dang good shootin'!:darkbeer:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Little lower turnout than usual? Doesn't seem like very many people shot...


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

We had 88 shooters and 9 that registered that did not show.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

There were five Mid-Atlantic Champs and 1 runner-up from Tuscarora Archers in Frederick, MD. Hinky's first year as Outdoor League Commissioner is proving to work well.


----------



## NockHunter89 (Apr 10, 2009)

*mids shoot*

thats because hinkelman provided a bus and shelter for the weekend


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all that made the trip. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves.
Despite the rain on Friday course held up good.
Here is a link to results page 
http://capemaycountyarcheryassociation.com/midresults.html

See you all soon


----------

